# La casetta punta al masterizzatore...[Risolto]

## canduc17

In kde-3.5.5 ho creato un'altro utente oltre a root e a quello che uso quotidianamente.

Il problema è che quando mi loggo da kdm con questo terzo utente, ho un errore quando clicco sull'icona della home (la casetta...).

Con il mio utente di tutti i giorni si apre correttamente konqueror, puntando a /home/utente_quotidiano.

Con quest'altro, invece, si apre konqueror e subito dopo un pop-up dal titolo Errore - Konqueror, che mi riporta il messaggio URL maldefinito.

E infatti nella barra dell'indirizzo di konqueror appare system:/media/hda, cioè il mio masterizzatore...

Come posso risolvere questo problema?

----------

## bandreabis

Proprietà --> Scheda URL....   :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Eh, magari!

Se faccio tasto destro sul pulsante-casetta ---> Configura pulsante Home, nella finestra che si apre, non c'è la scheda URL!

Le schede presenti sono:GeneralePermessiApplicazioneAnteprimaNell'utente quotidiano, invece, sonoGeneralePermessiURLAnteprimaMa mentre nell'utente quotidiano, nella scheda permessi si dice che la proprietà del bottone è dell'utente stesso, nel terzo utente, dove ho il problema, la proprietà è dell'utente root!

Penso sia per quello che non posso modificare l'URL...

----------

## flocchini

apri konqueror

mettiti in home manualmente

impostazioni -> Salva il profile della vista "gestione File"

funge?

----------

## canduc17

Quello ha sempre funzionato...

Se io apro konqueror e spingo la casetta all'interno di konqueror, mi viene correttamente visualizzato il contenuto di /home/terzoutente.

Il mio problema è sulla casetta nella barra delle applicazioni di kde e in quella presente nel menù k (che sono poi la stessa cosa...).

La casetta sul desktop, invece, (Home.desktop) non dà problemi (e infatti i suoi permessi sono del terzo utente, non di root).

----------

## stefanonafets

Prova a vedere che ti dice questo:

```

> cat ~/Desktop/Home.desktop | grep URL

```

A me contiene URL=$HOME

----------

## canduc17

Leggi il mio post di prima: la casetta sul desktop non dà problemi.

Infatti anch'io ottengo:

```
URL=$HOME
```

----------

## Scen

Il collegamento a cui ti riferisci è /usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/Home.desktop, ed è quindi giusto che appartenga a root (fa parte della configurazione "globale" di KDE).

Quel collegamento esegue il comando

```

kfmclient openProfile filemanagement

```

in pratica carica il profilo "Gestione file" di Konqueror: per cui ipotizzo che la tua configurazione di questo profilo punti a system:/media/hda.

Per risolvere, proverei così (in pratica è quello che ti ha suggerito flocchini):

Apri Konqueror, in corrispondenza della tua directory home (usando il collegamento "casetta" del desktop, che funziona correttamente)

Dal menù "Impostazioni" dai "Salva profilo della vista 'Gestione file'"

Chiudi questa finstra di Konqueror, e prova ad usare il pulsante della barra delle applicazioni

----------

## canduc17

Grazie mille Scen, le tue risposte sono sempre super esaustive!

Ho risolto. Sono stato un pistola a non provare neanche il consiglio di flocchini, chiedo venia  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Però continuo a non capire perchè sto link appartiene a root: nel mio utente quotidiano appartiene ad "utente_quotidiano"!

Boh, avrò fatto un maccherone io ad aggiungere l'utente con kuser.

Grazie ancora!

----------

